# digitals future??



## phogan22 (Jan 1, 2009)

Does anyone know if this site is legit? I'm looking into the canon eos 50d and this site has one for $589. Help is much appreciated..
-Paul


----------



## Overread (Jan 1, 2009)

considering that their website name sounds like badly translated engilsh warning sounds are already ringing 

a quick check on reseller ratings website and only 2 reviews of the site - both being bad
Digitals Future - DigitalsFuture.com - Reviews, Ratings and Prices at ResellerRatings

From my experience if switch and bait is on the cards the website is a hoax and if you do get any products from them chances are you have paid as much if not more than you would have to get it from another source.
Stick to the recomended dealers like Adorama (SP) and Amazon


----------



## ChrisOquist (Jan 2, 2009)

Just go to B&H everytime: www.bhphotovideo.com.


----------



## Sold American (Jan 5, 2009)

I placed an order for the HDR-SR11 60GB with Digitals Future.  They had a rep call me (who sounded like his highest level of education was 6th grade)  to cross-sell me on a bunch of lenses, batteries, carring cases etc. then told me there was no warranty on the product.  I informed him that there was no information about this on the website. He said his system showed the video camera as a "grey market" camera from overseas that did not have a US warranty.  He wanted to sell me the waranty for an additional $200.00.  I told him where he could put it and told him to cancel the order.  Do not waste your time with this unethical sleezy company.


----------



## Enem178 (Jan 5, 2009)

B/H Just 15 mins from my apt!!


----------



## Ls3D (Jan 5, 2009)

B&H or Calumet - prices are similar.  I'm about 20 minutes from my local Calumet, and enjoyed visiting B&H in 2002.

-Shea


----------



## Joves (Jan 5, 2009)

I see a long future for this company. I thought this was going to be a thread on digitals future.


----------



## TUX424 (Jan 5, 2009)

If people would only listen to the little voice inside, "If the deal is to good to be true, THEN IT IS."


----------



## stsinner (Jan 5, 2009)

What about Cameta Camera?  Any good?


----------



## TUX424 (Jan 5, 2009)

Cameta Camera looks to be ok according to Reseller Ratings which should be your 1st stop when checking about a online seller.


----------



## stsinner (Jan 5, 2009)

TUX424 said:


> Cameta Camera looks to be ok according to Reseller Ratings which should be your 1st stop when checking about a online seller.



Thanks for the tip!  That's good to have.


----------



## jonny13 (Jan 15, 2009)

DON'T DO IT
Puchased a camera last Sunday , got a mail to call them to confirm order.
I did, and was on the phone for over an hour, they then try to sell me a battery for my camera as the one that came with the camera was basically useless, and then they tried to sell me other parts of the camera for a bargain, I said I could not afford that amount so they started trying to sell me even more expensive stuff.
Could not get them to just send the camera, as they then decided it would take 6 weeks to get to me??? as I wasn't taking their camera battery they would have to get me a camera from the uk, so I ended up having to cancel!!!!!!and no bloody camera.
we have been scammed like this before. You take an interest in a good price but you dont get it because they want to sell you somthing else and wont let the original go for the price offered


----------



## tbphotography (Jan 15, 2009)

A true bait and switch company, just like broadwayphoto etc. who scammed me on a rebel xti, they told me that my battery that came with the camera would only last 5 minutes and takes 48 hours to charge, BS!


----------



## ksmattfish (Jan 15, 2009)

If it's significantly cheaper than B & H then 999 out of 1000 it's a scam.


----------



## AndyS (Jan 17, 2009)

This company is totally a basement scam outfit! I was excited to get a D300 at a great price. They try and upsell you all extras at super high prices. They just go on and on about everything extra! Digitals Future tried to up charge my credit card DOUBLE THE PRICE they were qouting me on the phone.
Do yourself a favor, STAY AWAY!!
Andy


----------



## rickjdavis69 (Feb 17, 2009)

I placed an order for a Canon 5D I got an email asking me to call and confirm my order. The Salesman was very polite and knew his cameras! Yes I paid a bit more then they advertised it at but it was still lower then almost any camera shop. Overall the experience was quite pleasant, the order came in 2 days and I will definitely shop there again for all my camera needs!!


----------



## MikeBcos (Feb 17, 2009)

I've just been doing some googling, if you look for reviews if digitalsfuture you'll see that over the last couple of days they've had a lot of very happy customers - I would hazard a guess they just learned to use google too.


----------



## Hooligan Dan (Feb 17, 2009)

In my experience if a site has products at prices that seem like rock bottom compared to big names like B&H, then it is best to stay far away from them.



stsinner said:


> What about Cameta Camera?  Any good?



I have bought from Cameta multiple times on ebay and they are great.


----------



## KvnO (Feb 17, 2009)

rickjdavis69 said:


> I placed an order for a Canon 5D I got an email asking me to call and confirm my order. The Salesman was very polite and knew his cameras! Yes I paid a bit more then they advertised it at but it was still lower then almost any camera shop. Overall the experience was quite pleasant, the order came in 2 days and I will definitely shop there again for all my camera needs!!



Interesting that your first (and so far, only) post is in this thread...


----------



## Josh66 (Feb 17, 2009)

rickjdavis69 said:


> I placed an order for a Canon 5D I got an email asking me to call and confirm my order. The Salesman was very polite and knew his cameras! Yes I paid a bit more then they advertised it at but it was still lower then almost any camera shop. Overall the experience was quite pleasant, the order came in 2 days and I will definitely shop there again for all my camera needs!!



Gotta agree with KvnO - how many customers do you really expect to get from this post?


----------



## prodigy2k7 (Feb 18, 2009)

LOL @ that idiot, no1 is going to believe whoever that was, trying to protect that website...


----------



## usayit (Feb 18, 2009)

rickjdavis69 said:


> Yes I paid a bit more then they advertised it at but it was still lower then almost any camera shop.



If you paid more then what was advertised then it wasn't a fair transaction... :er:

And yes... the post smells like a shill


To Mods, 

I recall that there was a suggestion to have a sticky in this forum to copy posts of purchase experiences with various online vendors.  This was several years ago and I figure I would throw it out there again.  First post could be a link to www.resellerratings.com as we get tons of these type of posts.  Mods with proper permissions could cut and paste to that thread members experiences.   Perhaps just the bad ones... or perhaps both good and bad.   Its just a suggestion and I understand that managing such thread would be more work.     btw.. keep up the good work.


----------



## dwildey (Feb 23, 2009)

This appears to be the classic bait and switch company marketing "upsells". I ordered a Canon DSLR on 1/8/08 and got an order confirmation. After about a week, I decided to call to check the status. They then stated they have been trying to get a hold of me to verify the shipping address. After doing so, I got the sales job to try to buy a battery & charger (not included), lens, strap, etc. I declined. I was then told the camera was 4-6 weeks out which I said was fine because I was not in a hurry and I already had the "accessories". Called again last week and the cameras are stuck in customs (BullS**T) and it will be another 4-6 weeks. I have not cancelled and plan on spending more time calling everyday getting updates. Even if they cancel my order, I am going to continue to call and I am sure I will cost more in toll-free calling on-hold than my camera will cost.  

Moral of the story is don't order from them unless you have time to waste and really don't want a product.  

Here is there "storefront":  
Digitals Future Eco, DigitalsFuture.com


----------



## TheOtherBob (Feb 23, 2009)

rickjdavis69 said:


> I placed an order for a Canon 5D I got an email asking me to call and confirm my order. The Salesman was very polite and knew his cameras! Yes I paid a bit more then they advertised it at but it was still lower then almost any camera shop. Overall the experience was quite pleasant, the order came in 2 days and I will definitely shop there again for all my camera needs!!


 
Also, did you know that the Brooklyn Bridge is actually a corporation, with stockholders?  It's not very well advertised, because the stockholders very rarely sell their shares -- they're so profitable, no one wants to sell!  However, recently a few stockholders have passed away, and because Digitals Future was nearby in Brooklyn, they were able to obtain these shares at below market value and are now ready to pass the savings on to you!  So anyone looking to buy shares in the Brooklyn Bridge, they're available on the website...


Look -- if you're a real person (and not a shill for this scam site...), then you got hosed.  But, hey, if you want to get back in line for another hosing...oh well, it takes all kinds I suppose.  :er:


----------



## Barefoot Jen (Feb 25, 2009)

My husband called them, they stated that the camera is a factory sealed canon camera. Not an import, USA made


----------



## usayit (Feb 25, 2009)

Since when did factory sealed Canon cameras not come with a battery charger? :er:


----------



## aap526 (Mar 3, 2009)

A quick google map street view shows the store front ?  

Genius really..

2517 86th St.
 		Brooklyn, NY 11204

Whats not legit ?


----------



## MikeBcos (Mar 3, 2009)

A shuttered strip mall with no signage?


----------



## hgroth (Mar 10, 2009)

would you tell me which model 5D you purchased and how much your final price was?


----------



## antho32 (Mar 19, 2009)

rickjdavis69 said:


> I placed an order for a Canon 5D I got an email asking me to call and confirm my order. The Salesman was very polite and knew his cameras! Yes I paid a bit more then they advertised it at but it was still lower then almost any camera shop. Overall the experience was quite pleasant, the order came in 2 days and I will definitely shop there again for all my camera needs!!




This guy is either FROM Digitals Future or a LIAR!!!
That site is a scam! Nothing more nothing less simply a scam. They strip the items from all the essentials and then try to sell them to you separately for a ridiculous price. 

As if that was not bad enough I was told that my camcorder was coming from Japan and would take six weeks to get here. Plus the controls and manual would be in Japanese!!!


----------



## antho32 (Mar 19, 2009)

Just forget it. Its a scam! I learned that the hard way ...


----------



## Josh66 (Mar 19, 2009)

aap526 said:


> A quick google map street view shows the store front ?
> 
> Genius really..
> 
> ...



The only "store front" I see in that vicinity is the Sun King Seafood & Buffet.


----------



## S2K1 (Mar 19, 2009)

There are so many people posting in this thread for the first time. Suspicious much?


----------



## MikeBcos (Mar 19, 2009)

O|||||||O said:


> The only "store front" I see in that vicinity is the Sun King Seafood & Buffet.



2517 is definitely the shuttered strip mall opposite. I guess these guys think we're too dumb to actually go look at street view!


----------



## Josh66 (Mar 19, 2009)

S2K1 said:


> There are so many people posting in this thread for the first time. Suspicious much?



Some of them may have found this thread after doing a google search to see if other people have gotten ripped off by these guys too.  I'm sure at least two (could just be one person with two accounts too) found it by googling the name of their store in an attempt to stop the "rumors" about everybody getting ripped off by them.


----------



## andxxx (Mar 24, 2009)

FRAUD FRAUD

What a scummers, do not order anything from them, 
very unprofessional and  rude


----------

